# Hello, and a question



## KoreanDeathKid (Jun 30, 2008)

well, i'm back once again to ask a quick question
i need to know how to ship in Canada, my friend left his nintendo ds at my place last time while visiting from Calgary, and I need to ship it back to him, i got his address, and i know how to pack, but how do i really get all the info for shipping and how do i send it to him?


----------

